# Technical Difficulties?



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

Everytime i get ready to submit what i have written on a post it tells me that i am not logged in and may be awaiting a email activation or asks me if i am trying to access someones file or post (something to that effect)...

Why is it doing this?


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Try logging out, clearing your browsers cache and cookies, then logging back in. It sounds like one of those issues.

Clearing cache and cookies - Accounts Help


----------

